# Fibra ottica FTTH a casa. Una bomba.



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2020)

Ciao raga, siccome l'ultima volta che ne avevo parlato a molti era interessato ecco qui che finalmente mi hanno portato in studio di registrazione la Fibra ottica *FTTH*. 

Onestamente ero molto dubbioso sui numeri che l'operatore mi prometteva ma devo dire che si sono rivelati veritieri : 

*- Download circa 800/850 Mb/s
- Upload circa 400 ( punte 600 ) Mb/s*

insomma una vera e propria ira di dio. 

la configurazione finale che porta Tiscali e OpenFiber è questa :

Fibra (cavo ottico ) - Trasformatore di Open Fiber - Router Wi-fi. 

La Fibra arriva dalla strada fino a dentro lo studio dove mi necessitava, il trasformatore è uno scatolotto piccolino che trasforma il segnale del cavo in cavo classico Ethernet che va a finire nel Router wifi a cui ho collegato quello che mi necessitava e da dove ho fatto gli speed test sopra. 

Ovviamente con il wifi le prestazioni calano, a distanza di circa 7/10 metri dal router le velocità si attestano intorno ai 50mb in download e 50 in upload.

Per darvi una proporzione, prima per caricare i video sul mio canale Youtube ci mettevo 40 minuti con l'adsl ora non è neanche quotato da Youtube. 
Metto il file ( da 1 Giga ) e finito, caricato. Il contatore non riesce neanche a quotare il tempo che manca. 
Insomma sia per lavoro ( spedire fine audio da svariati Giga ) che per passione ( video Youtube ) la mia vita è cambiata. Era ora.


----------



## Marilson (13 Maggio 2020)

Interessante! Per curiosita', qual era la tua esigenza per avere queste prestazioni? Che ci fai?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Interessante! Per curiosita', qual era la tua esigenza per avere queste prestazioni? Che ci fai?



l'ho aggiunto ora nel post principale, infatti mi ero dimenticato di spiegarlo. 

Dovendo caricare online fine video da 2 giga o file audio da 10 giga per me questa cosa è fondamentale. Mi svolta il lavoro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Maggio 2020)

Peccato non arrivi in tutte le case e in Italia ci siano infrastrutture da piangere, nella mia nuova casa non arriva la FTTH e lavorare da casa sarà molto complesso. 50 Mbs in due non è abbastanza


----------



## gabri65 (13 Maggio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao raga, siccome l'ultima volta che ne avevo parlato a molti era era interessato ecco qui che finalmente mi hanno portato in studio di registrazione la Fibra ottica *FTTH*.
> 
> Onestamente ero molto dubbioso sui numeri che l'operatore mi prometteva ma devo dire che si sono rivelati veritieri :
> 
> ...



Proponiti come hub comunicativo dei 5S, con tutto codesto popò di tecnologia. Forse fai meglio tu di Casaleggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2020)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Peccato non arrivi in tutte le case e in Italia ci siano infrastrutture da piangere, nella mia nuova casa non arriva la FTTH e lavorare da casa sarà molto complesso. 50 Mbs in due non è abbastanza



Guarda ti porto la mia esperienza, io gli ho talmente rotto le balle in comune ( mi sono appena trasferito ) che secondo me per disperazione quelli dell ufficio tecnico hanno accelerato le pratiche di richiesta a Open Fiber. 

Dovete battere su Open Fiber, Telecom è ridicola oltre che costare il triplo. 

Come società Tim impresa semplice pagavo 70 euro al mese con l ADSL, ora Tiscali però da privato 25,95€ con la FTTH.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Proponiti come hub comunicativo dei 5S, con tutto codesto popò di tecnologia. Forse fai meglio tu di Casaleggio.



no no, ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Maggio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda ti porto la mia esperienza, io gli ho talmente rotto le balle in comune ( mi sono appena trasferito ) che secondo me per disperazione quelli dell ufficio tecnico hanno accelerato le pratiche di richiesta a Open Fiber.
> 
> Dovete battere su Open Fiber, Telecom è ridicola oltre che costare il triplo.
> 
> Come società Tim impresa semplice pagavo 70 euro al mese con l ADSL, ora Tiscali però da privato 25,95€ con la FTTH.



Credo che la differenza di costo stia tutta nel privato Vs. Impresa...Anche la fibra Tim costa sui 25 al mese per i privati...certo, le prestazioni non sono neanche lontanamente paragonabili...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo che la differenza di costo stia tutta nel privato Vs. Impresa...Anche la fibra Tim costa sui 25 al mese per i privati...certo, le prestazioni non sono neanche lontanamente paragonabili...



Si penso che sia quella la differenza ma ovviamente la finta fibra Tim è ridicola in confronto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Maggio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si penso che sia quella la differenza ma ovviamente la finta fibra Tim è ridicola in confronto.



Si è anche imbarazzante chiamarla fibra..è una banale ADSL


----------



## mil77 (13 Maggio 2020)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Peccato non arrivi in tutte le case e in Italia ci siano infrastrutture da piangere, nella mia nuova casa non arriva la FTTH e lavorare da casa sarà molto complesso. 50 Mbs in due non è abbastanza



Beh io con tim ho la fibra fino alla cabina e fa circa 40 mbs. Lavoriamo tranquillamente in 2 + al mattino 2 figli che fanno video lezioni e la terza che guarda i video su youtube


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si è anche imbarazzante chiamarla fibra..è una banale ADSL



Ce l ha il mio vicino 25/30 download e 20 in upload.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh io con tim ho la fibra fino alla cabina e fa circa 40 mbs. Lavoriamo tranquillamente in 2 + al mattino 2 figli che fanno video lezioni e la terza che guarda i video su youtube



Si beh dipende sempre da cosa ci fate. Per un utilizzo normale una 100 mega effettivi andrebbe più che bene. 
Per chi sposta file pesantissimi no .


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Maggio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ce l ha il mio vicino 25/30 download e 20 in upload.



Si ce l'ho pure io a lavoro..diciamo che per l'uso standard è sufficiente..ma se a pari soldi uno potesse avere una velocità maggiore c'è da pensarci


----------



## Theochedeo (13 Maggio 2020)

Giusto per capire, quali sono i costi per portare la fibra dentro l'ufficio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2020)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Giusto per capire, quali sono i costi per portare la fibra dentro l'ufficio?



Io Tiscali non ho speso niente. Fa tutto OpenFiber.

Poi ho pagato ( ma lo sapevo ) 60€ per portare la fibra direttamente a fianco del Mac in studio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ce l'ho pure io a lavoro..diciamo che per l'uso standard è sufficiente..ma se a pari soldi uno potesse avere una velocità maggiore c'è da pensarci



E si, il mio ragionamento è stato quello. Anche a parità di costo puoi avere la fibra a 10 volte la velocità. 
Che poi costa pure meno


----------



## mil77 (13 Maggio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si beh dipende sempre da cosa ci fate. Per un utilizzo normale una 100 mega effettivi andrebbe più che bene.
> Per chi sposta file pesantissimi no .



Per spostare i file pesantissimi usiamo teams e SharePoint e in 10/15 li carica


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Per spostare i file pesantissimi usiamo teams e SharePoint e in 10/15 li carica



E ma comunque li devi sempre uplodare e scaricare. Io ho provato a spostare pattern audio da 20giga :O.


----------



## Albijol (25 Maggio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ciao raga, siccome l'ultima volta che ne avevo parlato a molti era era interessato ecco qui che finalmente mi hanno portato in studio di registrazione la Fibra ottica *FTTH*.
> 
> Onestamente ero molto dubbioso sui numeri che l'operatore mi prometteva ma devo dire che si sono rivelati veritieri :
> 
> ...



scusa che modem hai? Mi pare strano che da 800 mb vai a 50 mb a soli 7 metri di distanza


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Maggio 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> scusa che modem hai? Mi pare strano che da 800 mb vai a 50 mb a soli 7 metri di distanza



Infatti, prima cosa bisogna vedere se si collega a 5 GHz.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Infatti, prima cosa bisogna vedere se si collega a 5 GHz.



5ghz confermo.


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Maggio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 5ghz confermo.



io a 10 metri e con muri e armadi vado tranquillamente sopra i 200 mega sia in down che in up.
l'up lollo di tiscali è 300 mega


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2020)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> io a 10 metri e con muri e armadi vado tranquillamente sopra i 200 mega sia in down che in up.
> l'up lollo di tiscali è 300 mega



No no io ho FTTH, supero ampiamente i 300mb/s ( mi ha spiegato il tecnico di Open Fiber che il blocco realmente non c’è perché poi nella realtà sono solo il 5% quelli che ci arrivano ).


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Maggio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no io ho FTTH, supero ampiamente i 300mb/s ( mi ha spiegato il tecnico di Open Fiber che il blocco realmente non c’è perché poi nella realtà sono solo il 5% quelli che ci arrivano ).



Ti conviene controllare i canali con wifi analyzer ed eventualmente fare uno switch, a meno di problemi a livello di network interface direi che hai davvero poca banda.


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Maggio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no io ho FTTH, supero ampiamente i 300mb/s ( mi ha spiegato il tecnico di Open Fiber che il blocco realmente non c’è perché poi nella realtà sono solo il 5% quelli che ci arrivano ).



Anche io ho la ftth da più di un anno. Comunque con il Wi-Fi perdi troppo. Hai qualche problema


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2020)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ti conviene controllare i canali con wifi analyzer ed eventualmente fare uno switch, a meno di problemi a livello di network interface direi che hai davvero poca banda.





carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Anche io ho la ftth da più di un anno. Comunque con il Wi-Fi perdi troppo. Hai qualche problema



Si ragazzi appena rifatto speed test e confermo la perdita enorme di banda. Ora sono nel punto più lontano della casa ( saranno 7/10 metri sempre sullo stesso piano con più pareti e porte ) e faccio 50/60 upload e uguale in download


----------



## Albijol (25 Maggio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi appena rifatto speed test e confermo la perdita enorme di banda. Ora sono nel punto più lontano della casa ( saranno 7/10 metri sempre sullo stesso piano con più pareti e porte ) e faccio 50/60 upload e uguale in download



Io una luridissima fibra 60 down/17 up su una casa a tre piani. Secondo piano dove ho il modem: 60 mb
Primo piano: 50 mb
Piano terra: 30 mb
Per questo mi sorprendo della tua perdita di banda. IO ho un fritzbox 7590.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2020)

Vi do un aggiornamento dopo qualche mese di utilizzo, la linea mi ha cambiato la vita/lavoro. 

Il caricamento dei video sul canale Youtube è stato completamente azzerato ( ma azzerato nel vero senso della parola, ci vogliono pochi secondi per caricare 2 giga ) e qualsiasi invio di file musicali pesantissimi ora non è più uno stress. 

Senza considerare che ho sostanzialmente un costo di 1/4 rispetto alla ridicola linea della Telecom. 

Tra l'altro i furboni della Telecom si sono accorti di aver perso milioni di clienti e allora correndo ai ripari hanno "creato" in poche settimane una FTTC ( fibra fino al Cabinet poi rame fino a casa ) che spacciamo per vera fibra ottica. 

Ovviamente la velocità di Telecom è 1/10 quella di Tiscali.


----------



## James45 (23 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ce l ha il mio vicino 25/30 download e 20 in upload.



Confermo. Pure io. Purtroppo da noi OpenFiber non arriva


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Settembre 2020)

sky wifi ti fa la fibra in FTTH a 1gb/s.
mi pare che il prezzo si aggiri sui 25-30 euro al mese e se sei cliente sky da più di 10 anni hai 6 mesi gratuiti.
ovviamente niente fisso


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Settembre 2020)

Sto pensando di portare la fibra a casa, il problema è che la cabina più vicina a dove arriva la fibra è a 600 metri. Quanto potrebbe costare farla arrivare direttamente a casa?


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Settembre 2020)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Sto pensando di portare la fibra a casa, il problema è che la cabina più vicina a dove arriva la fibra è a 600 metri. Quanto potrebbe costare farla arrivare direttamente a casa?



non puoi cablare te in fibra dalla centrale, non è banalmente un filo che manca


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Settembre 2020)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Sto pensando di portare la fibra a casa, il problema è che la cabina più vicina a dove arriva la fibra è a 600 metri. Quanto potrebbe costare farla arrivare direttamente a casa?



Non puoi farlo tu, ti consiglio di controllare sul sito di Open Fiber e verificare se il tuo comune è raggiunto.


----------



## Devil man (25 Settembre 2020)

Io navigo via parabola a 100 mb e 10 di upload perchè la mia casa è sfornita di tubazioni per l'Adsl.... e vivo in Toscana  ovviamente ieri a 10 min dalla fine ha iniziato a piovere e sono rimasto senza connessione


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Settembre 2020)

Io ho la Gigabit di Fastweb a Torino...una BOMBA, confermo


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Settembre 2020)

Ne approfitto per aggiornarvi : 

Sono passati già diversi mesi dall installazione di Tiscali FTTH fornita da OpenFiber. 
Ad oggi il mio voto è 9 ( perchè il 10 non si da mai ) , linea stabilissima con mai un problema. 

Confermo i dati di installazione e cioè il quasi *gigabit 1000mb* in Download stabile e continuo e i 300/600 in Upload.

Praticamente una goduria, riesco a far le live del canale Youtube anche a 1080 ma sosterrebbe tranquillamente anche il 4K ( richiesti minimo 30mb in upload quindi io ne avrei 10 volte tanto ) , caricamento dei video da 1 /1,5giga in pochi seconti. 

Super consigliata.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ne approfitto per aggiornarvi :
> 
> Sono passati già diversi mesi dall installazione di Tiscali FTTH fornita da OpenFiber.
> Ad oggi il mio voto è 9 ( perchè il 10 non si da mai ) , linea stabilissima con mai un problema.
> ...



Super_Lollo = trojan horse di Tiscali nel forum

Altro che tifo milanista.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Super_Lollo = trojan horse di Tiscali nel forum
> 
> Altro che tifo milanista.



Super_Tiscali


----------

